

Crowdsourcing a Pixel-Art City - palish
http://gooncity.com/city.htm

======
nihilocrat
Don't forget about its predecessor, <a
href="<http://www.goontower.com/>">goontower</a>.

~~~
gopher
And the famous eboy posters including Web 2.0 at
<http://hello.eboy.com/eboy/index.php>

------
dougp
The somethingawful forums (goons) regularly do things like this. Another
pretty interesting one is <http://blueballfixed.ytmnd.com/>

~~~
wlievens
I didn't know the blue ball was actually a somethingawful thing. And I've been
a goon for a couple years.

------
tdavis
I love the SA forums. Once the members join together on a project it usually
culminates in something awesome. I had such a blast playing in the EVE
corporation.

------
maxklein
That's just a wierd, wierd place.

------
viggity
wtf is this?

[http://www.gooncity.com/city.htm?x=1.676788330078125&y=-...](http://www.gooncity.com/city.htm?x=1.676788330078125&y=-0.34366401598482016&z=13)

~~~
ShardPhoenix
A reference to a cool/creepy Japanese horror comic, "The Enigma of Amigara
Fault".

